# WIFI Nite



## Another World (May 10, 2011)

i am thinking about doing another wifi nite. even though the last few haven't been that successful, those that show up seem to have a really good time. i wanted to ask our community what you would like to play for the next event. i created this short poll, so please vote and then discuss. i want the next event to be what people want to play so that it can be more successful and have a greater turnout.

past events have always included the nds, wii, and retro pc emulation. when you start discussions please mention if you think the event night should focus on 1 or multiple things. keep in mind that we meet on IRC and the more things going on the harder it is to have conversations.

*please do not post simply to tell us that PSN is still down*, i'm aware of this and we don't need to go off-topic.

i am also very interested in running some tournaments but lack sponsorship (a/k/a prizes). if anyone would like to use their connections to get us some prizes (shipped) please PM me. i will not discuss prizes in any form in this thread, PM only please.

-another world


----------



## thegame07 (May 10, 2011)

Steam night on the pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My 360 and ps3 are modded so I can't play online with them atm. I own 175 ps3 games but I just like custom firmware to back up my originals.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2011)

Steam games would be fun, though it depends on the games and the time for me. Even then there are no guarantees.


Slight tangent, but a GBAtemp Garry's Mod server might go down quite well.


----------



## lolzed (May 10, 2011)

TF2 nite?  Last time we had those I didn't have TF2, I'd like to play with some temp members


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 10, 2011)

stream on Pc


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 10, 2011)

NDS! Pokemon B/W Wi-fi!


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 10, 2011)

BTW, when did the wi-fi thing start?

(really sorry for being off topic but i am very curious)


----------



## Another World (May 10, 2011)

Inazuma Eleven said:
			
		

> BTW, when did the wi-fi thing start?
> 
> (really sorry for being off topic but i am very curious)



i really don't know the history of it. i took over the irc chan from sonicslasher over a year ago. i ran it twice a month for a few months and then real life got in the way. after that we have done a few special events but nothing that has been that successful. i'm hoping to make it a regular thing where members would discuss "so what system/games are we going to do this month", and then run it only once a month -- on the weekend -- from friday-sunday. the idea would be that everyone knows what we are playing that month, they can pop on the irc chan to talk or look for someone to play with when its a good time for them. this way we can include everyone as each of us live in different timezones.

but all of that depends on where this thread goes the next 30 or so days. 

-another world


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 10, 2011)

Steam games would be great.

My router is currently broken so I wouldn't be able to play DS or Wii games. I would love to play Team Fortress 2 with some tempers, though.


----------



## heartgold (May 10, 2011)

Mariokart Wii/DS or pokemon b/w 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't really game much online.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2011)

I would want to play something on the PS3, but since PSN is down.. might aswell go with the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Mariokart, Metroid Prime Hunters, Pokemon etc


----------



## zar713 (May 10, 2011)

i wanna play "Brink" o xbox live since psn is dead and gone GT: freshness0609


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 15, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Inazuma Eleven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Another World and again to all users...sorry for being off topic


----------

